# 2A no longer exists in New Jersey.



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

In a typical tyrannical move, the governor of the Garden State has, in effect, eliminated the Second Amendment by ordering the state to stop using the (required for ALL firearm transfers) NICS. Tyrants never let a good crisis go to waste!

https://www.nraila.org/articles/20200322/new-jersey-stops-firearms-transfers


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wow, that's...ballsy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> In a typical tyrannical move, the governor of the Garden State has, in effect, eliminated the Second Amendment by ordering the state to stop using the (required for ALL firearm transfers) NICS. Tyrants never let a good crisis go to waste!
> 
> https://www.nraila.org/articles/20200322/new-jersey-stops-firearms-transfers


People of New Jersey, time to assemble, get a plan and turn this tyranny around!

My bad, silly me, I forgot...its been ordered that you must shelter at home plus the state has already taken away most of your rights to bear arms.

Carry on...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> People of New Jersey, time to assemble, get a plan and turn this tyranny around!
> 
> My bad, silly me, I forgot...its been ordered that you must shelter at home plus the state has already taken away most of your rights to bear arms.
> 
> Carry on...


No, you sue the state to h e double toothpicks.

Oh, wait... you can't do that either.... the courts won't take the case.

Never mind.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> In a typical tyrannical move, the governor of the Garden State has, in effect, eliminated the Second Amendment by ordering the state to stop using the (required for ALL firearm transfers) NICS. Tyrants never let a good crisis go to waste!
> 
> https://www.nraila.org/articles/20200322/new-jersey-stops-firearms-transfers


Hmmm. I read the article and apparently the Licensed Firearms Dealers, being deemed non-essential, were ordered to close... and to make sure they complied, the Gov had the vendor of the NICS remove the 'Request Form' button from the Dealer's interface screen for new purchases. Methinks the Gov sensed the dealers wouldn't comply, or fight the closure.. so he 'back-doored' them. What a chicken-shit move.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd contact NICS directly and ask. I received an e-mail the other day from NICS about stepping in if states shut down background checks. So constitutional rights won't be denied during virus shutdowns. Of course I deleted the darn thing. 

This was for the states that handle their own checks. Like WI does the handgun checks and fed or NICS does the long gun checks. Suppose each state is different.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Last two guns I bought, from local gun store, did not do a back ground check. They said as long as I have a valid pistol permit it's not required.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> In a typical tyrannical move, the governor of the Garden State has, in effect, eliminated the Second Amendment by ordering the state to stop using the (required for ALL firearm transfers) NICS. Tyrants never let a good crisis go to waste!
> 
> https://www.nraila.org/articles/20200322/new-jersey-stops-firearms-transfers


The 2A always exists everywhere. Infringement occurs often. Exercise of rights may become necessary soon.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

This needs to be here, too.
Thanks, BPH! :vs_cool:
​


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> View attachment 104675
> 
> 
> This needs to be here, too.
> ...


This one needs to be everywhere!! I think this is the first thing any politician should see when they turn on their computers every day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> This one needs to be everywhere!! I think this is the first thing any politician should see when they wipe their arse with the Constitution after dropping a deuce.


Fify.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

2nd Amendment Foundation is suing.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Should'a oughtt'a maybe stacked it deep and made yourself prepared in the before time......in the long, long ago.


----------

